# Ice fishing for catfish(we reached a whole new level of crazy,lol)......



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Ice Cat/Multi-Species Tournament 
Hosted by NEOCATS 



Date: January 12th, 2008 (if ice is safe) 
Where: Atwood Lake 
Fishing Hours: 10:00 AM till 4:00 PM 

Registration begins at 9:00 AM at the public boat ramp on State Route 212. 
Fishing will be allowed anywhere on the lake. 
There will be a continuous weigh-in. Fish can be brought to the scales anytime during the tournament. 
Fish must be alive to weigh. 
No size limits and No catch limits- everything counts. 
Entry fee is $20.00 per person with 100% payout. 
$5 goes to biggest catfish 
$5 goes to most catfish by weight 
$5 goes to biggest non-catfish (all species except catfish) 
$5 goes to most fish by weight (all species except catfish) 
Ties will go to the longest fish. 
If no catfish are caught, the catfish pots will go to second place in multi-species. 
You are allowed two rods and 6 tip-ups per person. 
All baits are allowed. 
No holes allowed over 8 in diameter. 
Anglers leave shoreline in order of registration. 

If ice is not safe by January 5th, we will postpone the tournament until we have safe conditions. 

Homemade chili and coffee will be served. 
Save time at registration by emailing your name, address, and phone number to [email protected] prior to the tournament. 

Anyone under 18 must be fishing with a parent or guardian who is also entered in the tournament.
__________________


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

its not a crazy thought, channels i have found can be pretty agressive through the ice if you know where to find 'em. http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n277/dinkbuster1/?action=view&current=1171153253.pbw


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I remember your slide show from last winter(very cool). I was referring to the ice catfish tournament as the crazy part,lol. Just trying to help Jeff/neocats1 get the word out. We ice-fish over here in the SE part of Ohio. We do catch some channels under the ice. Most of them are small though. Atwoods about a 3 hour trip for us, but we'll be up there. You coming???


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

ah, i didnt know i posted that slideshow on OGF. think i will pass on the tournament, i REALLY hate driving very far to fish


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish you guys luck, with that being said I hope we have no ice all year.


----------

